# What's your...



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Favorite hatchery? As in, chicks arrive nice and healthy (alive) and they can make exceptions on their minimum, say, they let me order 1 since I'm in the city. 
I should probably say recommended hatchery!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Excluding mypetchicken


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No hatchery is going to sell 1 chick. You'll need to check craigslist for a person selling chicks or a breeder.


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

Also chickens don't like to be alone. I would not get just 1. At the least get 2 but we started with 3.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I mean to add to my flock! I just don't want to bombard them with four more hens!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I mean to add to my flock! I just don't want to bombard them with four more hens!


Flocks do best when adding multiple chickens. When adding only 1 there is a higher chance the original flock will be more aggressive.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Ooh k....
...


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I would never add chicks to an existing adult flock in a number less than 6. The newcomers really need their own click so that they can have each other when they are shunned by the adults. When I moved, it was the year that I had a huge number of broodies and peeps all the same age. We built the coop and brought the littleuns first because some mamas were being quite nasty with the separation (every mama is different). Since I couldn't bring them all at once (I should have tried harder) and I had many other issues going on at the same time I brought them over in groups of 4 to 6. It was like introducing newbies, even though they had only been separated less than a month. It took a lot longer than I wanted since I had to give the new ones time to settle in before doing it all again with the next batch.

It was a heck of a lesson though, and when I order new chicks to add to my flock every so many years I always make sure I can handle 12 chicks. That number seems to make the transition easier. Even though you introduce them slowly and they all live in the same coop, with the same feeder and the same fenced in area, some will never integrate and will maintain their original numbers as two completely separate flocks who only tolerate the others presence.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> I would never add chicks to an existing adult flock in a number less than 6. The newcomers really need their own click so that they can have each other when they are shunned by the adults. When I moved, it was the year that I had a huge number of broodies and peeps all the same age. We built the coop and brought the littleuns first because some mamas were being quite nasty with the separation (every mama is different). Since I couldn't bring them all at once (I should have tried harder) and I had many other issues going on at the same time I brought them over in groups of 4 to 6. It was like introducing newbies, even though they had only been separated less than a month. It took a lot longer than I wanted since I had to give the new ones time to settle in before doing it all again with the next batch.
> 
> It was a heck of a lesson though, and when I order new chicks to add to my flock every so many years I always make sure I can handle 12 chicks. That number seems to make the transition easier. Even though you introduce them slowly and they all live in the same coop, with the same feeder and the same fenced in area, some will never integrate and will maintain their original numbers as two completely separate flocks who only tolerate the others presence.


Pullets. They're pullet in age but hen in gender


----------

